# What do you think?



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 14, 2015)

What's up fellas? Hears the situation my stupid 255 pound ass fell in the shower yesterday lol . My leg is all sliced up andmy shin is triple the size my other shin. My problem is the pain i can deal with but I have legs to train today and i dont want to further the injury and hurt myself in long run but at same time.  I don't want to ****ing miss leg day at all never any advice? Thanks guys..


----------



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 14, 2015)

Fuccckk it my U.G. BROTHERS IM GETTING LEGS IN DONT CARE IF MY BONE POPS OUT MY SHIN . IM A SAVAGE and today is leg day and its getting done. .


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2015)

Everyone wants to be a Savage.

Take some Naproxen (Aleve).  Hopefully its not staph.  Enjoy the work out.  Post a pic.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2015)

Get yer arse in the gym and train legs. And yea, post pics you Savage


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2015)

Who the **** trains legs?


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who the **** trains legs?



Thats what i was thinking.......should we be training legs??

Savage brother you crashed down in your shower! What the hell were you doing!? Wait id rather not inow!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 14, 2015)

Go to the bathroom between sets and get in some dumbell curls so the leg machines dont see you cheating leg day.


----------

